# 57 Haunted House Horrors



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the share!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Ur Welcome


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thx 

amk


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Very cool*

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Vertigo Mindwarp (Apr 22, 2011)

Arg, I was too late to find this out


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah this one is still very readily available for purchase. It's best to not share releases like this here. We don't want to get this forum shut down just to save people a buck or two. Older OOP LP's are one thing, but a share like this is pushing ones luck.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> Yeah this one is still very readily available for purchase. It's best to not share releases like this here. We don't want to get this forum shut down just to save people a buck or two. Older OOP LP's are one thing, but a share like this is pushing ones luck.


Agreed. especially when people pay a good bit of money to stock their store or webstore with this and other haunt CDs only to not make a profit, because it's being distributed freely and illegally elsewhere. No profit, gain, or earn for the musicians, artists, or the companies selling them. A free download is good, but not when stores are still selling them. Copyright laws still apply.

No harm, No foul...just need to be more careful of what we post in this thread.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Vertigo Mindwarp said:


> Arg, I was too late to find this out


You can still buy these online, on eBay, or at most seasonal party supply stores for about $5.


----------



## Vertigo Mindwarp (Apr 22, 2011)

I see, I'll have to find it somewhere, maybe on Amazon, looks like a very cool CD!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Vertigo Mindwarp said:


> I see, I'll have to find it somewhere, maybe on Amazon, looks like a very cool CD!


yeah, it's not bad. Actually it's a lot better than I thought it would be. Drew's Famous doesn't have the best selection of products, IMHO...but this, was a good buy.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm making this available again. Private Message me if interested.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you - awesome !


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Or you can just get it from this guy's blog.


----------

